# حصريا : شرح فيديو لبرنامج بريمافيرا 6 للمهندس أحمد الشافعي



## primavera_asd (30 مايو 2009)

حصريا : أقوى شرح لبرنامج البريمافيرا الأصدار الجديد 6.1 
للمهندس أحمد الشافعي​ 





​ 



من هنا


​


============

تمت اضافته بالمكتبة المتخصصة بالرابط:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t72321-6.html


----------



## ams2010 (22 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير وشكرا حزيلا


----------



## خالد سالم فهيم سالم (23 يونيو 2009)

اولا جزاك الله خيرا بس استفسر لية كل الى عندة شرح ماعندة شرح للموارد والتكلفة هل عندك ذلك نود الافادة


----------



## ايمن حسين (19 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا يا اخى وبارك الله فى كل من شارك


----------



## mohamad84 (21 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فائز ابوزيد (22 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجعلها في رصيد حسناتك


----------



## ياسر السيد احمد (22 أكتوبر 2009)

عمل رائع فعلا . ونحن في انتظار شرح باقي البرنامج مثل الموارد والتكاليف والقيمة المكتسبة


----------



## ATHEEL2001 (25 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك على المجهود الرائع


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (15 نوفمبر 2009)

نتمنى ان توضع المواضيع الخاصة بالبريمافيرا في مكان خاص من الملتقى .
شكرا على الموضوع.


----------



## احمد_سلوم (30 ديسمبر 2009)

*جزاكم الله كل خير وشكرا حزيلا*​


----------



## amraaawy (22 فبراير 2010)

thnks toooooooo much


----------



## إيهاب النحاس (23 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حمد اسماعيل (23 فبراير 2010)

*جزاكم الله كل خير وشكرا حزيلا*​


----------



## Osama1212 (24 فبراير 2010)

بار ك الله فيك وجزاك الله الف خير 
موضوع مهم جدا


----------



## سامر محمد سامر (27 فبراير 2010)

مشكور على المجهود


----------



## عبدالعزيز عبدالغني (3 مارس 2010)

*كتاب تعليم بريمافيرا6*

الرجاء ارسال كتاب تعليم بريمافيرا6 الىبريدي الالكتروني


----------



## م كمال بدر (7 أبريل 2010)

والله يا مهندس احمد جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## محمودباشا (12 أبريل 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم*​


----------



## taha.civil (24 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك
اريد البرنامج نفسه للتطبيق


----------



## taha.civil (24 أبريل 2010)

الموقع مفيهوش لينك علشان انزل منه الحاجات


----------



## eng. ahmed elkady (26 أبريل 2010)

بسم الله ماشاء الله مجهود رائع 
جزاك الله خيرا على المجهود المتميز فى انتظار المزيد من الاعمال 
مشكور


----------



## حسام عويضه (4 مايو 2010)

الف الف شكر


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (14 مايو 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية مهندس احمد الشافعي


----------



## civilwalid (16 مايو 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## m m a (2 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اريد من سيادتكم اعطاني الرابط الخاص بشرح بريمافيرا جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ايمن حسين (3 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
لكن لم يتم اكمال الشرح 
لباقى البرنامج حتى الان


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (3 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا.


----------



## arch_hamada (4 أكتوبر 2010)

*اللهم اكفنى بحلالك عن حرامك واغنني بفضلك عن من سواك*​*اللهم انى اعوذ بك من الهم والحزن والعجز والكسل *​*والبخل والجبن وضلع الدين وغلبة الرجال*​


----------



## Israa Abbas (5 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراااااااااا الك


----------



## civilworks (20 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ...


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (23 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد المستكاوى (19 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا
ياريت نعرف امتى ممكن باقى الدروس تنزل؟


----------



## sabrymetwally (12 فبراير 2012)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## arch_hamada (17 فبراير 2012)

*رائع جدا يا هندسة*


----------



## الخاشع لله (21 نوفمبر 2012)

الرابط لا يعمل وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## Atef hanna (5 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد محمدبدوى (5 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا يا اخى وبارك الله فى كل من شارك


----------



## eng_m.saleh (17 يناير 2014)

*جزاكم الله كل خير وشكرا حزيلا*​​​


----------



## ناصف على (17 أغسطس 2015)

برجاء الرد على هذا الاستفسار :75::75:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t516975.html


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (21 سبتمبر 2015)

سعد احمد سالم قال:


> نتمنى ان توضع المواضيع الخاصة بالبريمافيرا في مكان خاص من الملتقى .
> شكرا على الموضوع.




الزميل العزيز م. سعد

يوجد بالفعل في مكتبة قسم ادارة المشاريع
موضوع خاص بشرح البرامج التي تخص ادارة المشاريع
و تجده كأحد الموضوعات المتخصصة بمكتبتنا هناك

و الموضوع على الرابط التالي:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t72321.html

و كل الشكر و التحية للمهندس احمد الشافعي


----------

